# SHIELD BUGS



## lesno1 (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 1, 2021)

Very good shots.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 1, 2021)

Very nice close-ups!


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 2, 2021)

Nice set! I like #2 the best, but all three are good.


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks guys


----------



## slat (Sep 5, 2021)

Nice set. Detail on 2 is really good.


----------

